# Quick question



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I am leaving for my honeymoon today. We will stay in a hotel by the airport tonight and fly out very early in the morning.Now that the wedding is over I am so much less stressed! And my IBS usually is better on vacations when I am relaxed. I hope it is--there may be times when bathrooms are far between! I can't imagine portapotties at the mayan ruins, but maybe there are facilities somewhere there. We will mostly be on the beach.Anyhow, my question...I've been listening to side 2 most nights for stress reduction. I think I'll be OK with the flights and stuff. Should I bring the tapes, or side 2, and a walkman along just in case?? I have a feeling I wouldn't listen to them on vacation, but wonder if I would want to the night before we fly out or something.The one thing I am worried about right now is that I am kind of congested in my ears...and i get a lot of ear pain on descent with flights...and it will probably be worse now because of the congestion. And I'm excited about the trip but sometimes my body doesn't seem to know the difference between excitement and nerves. I just hope everything goes smoothly with getting to the airport early, the international flight (to mexico), and not too many potty breaks on the flight! But my stomach was good on my wedding day! So that is positive!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi Luna!I am a card carrying member of the "Always Be Prepared Society". I would definately bring the hypno even if you think you won't use it. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. It doesn't take much room and you may thank me later! (Do I sound like your Mother yet?







)Can you take decongestants? I can't, but my husband often pops a Sudafed or two before he flies or dives to clear his ears. Just something to consider.I am so happy you felt good for your wedding! I hope you have a great time in Mexico and I wish you and Mr. Luna all the best!!  Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna, sounds like Cancun yes?







I am with Laura, I would bring them with you and listen when you can to stay relaxed an peaceful.This is called good stress and can set the IBS off also."excitement and nerves"If its Cancun your going to let me know.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

we are going to be near playa del carmen.trying to remember where the walkman is....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The Mexican rivera, its fantastic there, there are facilities at most places. Enjoy and have a blast and a lovely honeymoon.







The pace there is layed back. The ocean is spectacular there also.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Mexico! Enjoy your honey moon.


----------

